# Almost New Litters



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

This is an almost new litter post.

Due very very shortly are 4 does which are growing my first litters which will include blue rump whites. Unfortunately I've used a bit of a hotchpotch of genetics so there should be blue r/w, blue tan r/w, blue agouti r/w and blue agouti tan r/w as well as blacks and agoutis. Ive done some test matings with the buck so im fairly sure he doesnt carry chocolate but they always manage to surprise me so i might also have my first lilacs, not sure how i feel about that.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck Ian. sounds nice even though your getting a variety! As long as the markings are there at the end of the day you can select what you breed from and eventually you'll narrow it down. blue tan and agouti blue tan r/w don't sound bad to me!

Vi x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

get rid of the blue agoutis,they arent recognised as a variety and there is nothing worse than breeding a great specimen thats not allowed.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been lucky enough not to get any blue agoutis in the bunch which is fantastic also no lilacs or chocolates so Im relieved about that. Shame though that out of 31 babies born only 1 blue rump white doe produced but I do have three really nice blue rump white bucks to choose from.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you said you had 5 black rw does as well? If so keep them and breed to the blue bucks, you'll produce blues if one of the parents was blue this time round as the blacks will carry it. That way you'll increase the number of blues rapidly as 50% of the babies should be blue. Just cull any blacks in the nest as well as any selfs, you should still get a few blue rws


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sarahc said:


> get rid of the blue agoutis,they arent recognised as a variety and there is nothing worse than breeding a great specimen thats not allowed.


I HATE it when that happens..... I really do think there are so many varieties in mice like this that maybe something should be done by now? If people are liking them, then why not make a thing of it?

sorry, sorta a different thread entirely!

can't wait to see photos Ian!

Vi x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the trouble with blue agouti is it takes over otherwise it wouldn't matter.Luckily though none produced


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep 5 black rump white does too, 2 of which are well marked and all well enough marked to breed from so hopefully some more blue rump whites from them.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

sarahc said:


> the trouble with blue agouti is it takes over otherwise it wouldn't matter.Luckily though none produced


Surely it's like any other agouti colour? Cinnamon is standardised, yet chocolate still exists? Very confused now!


----------

